# Maske umkehren in Photoshop 6.0?



## carsten1 (28. April 2010)

Hallo, 

habe eine Maske in einem Bild erstellt, und der entsprechenden Ebene hinzugefügt. 
Ergebnis: Der maskierte Bereich ist jetzt transparent. Jetzt will ich die Maskierung umkehren, d.h. der maskierte Bereich soll sichtbar werden, und der nicht maskierte Bereich transparent. 
In neueren Photoshopversionen geht das einfach über einen Button "Umkehren". In meiner Version 6.0 finde ich nichts dergleichen. 
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Zinken (28. April 2010)

Ich vermute mal, dass das in den alten Versionen auch schon ging: in der Ebenen-Palette die Ebenenmaske auswählen und Strg+i (invertieren) drücken. Du musst ja einfach nur die Farben der Maske umkehren.


----------



## carsten1 (28. April 2010)

Den Befehl (strg+i) habe ich vorher schon mal ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg. 
Ich habe beim Maskieren einen winzigen Teil des bildfreien Hintergrundes berührt, und das hatte beim Umkehren (strg+i) die bildlose Hintergrundansicht über die volle Breite zur Folge! 
Nach der Korrektur funktionierte auch (strg+i), Danke.


----------

